# Pretty cowl pattern (K)



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thought this was very pretty

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2014/01/double-knit-floral-cowl.html


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I have not set any knitting goals for this year as to learning something new, but this has just sparked an interest. Double-knitting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I am in love with this pattern, just might have to add double knit to my list of "to learn" skills for 2014.


----------



## scoobyboo74 (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful...thank you!


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful pattern. I'm going to give it a go this year.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's very beautiful,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful cowl.

Maybe one of our experienced KP knitters would sponsor a KAL.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Really pretty. Now I really have a reason to learn double knitting.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

very nice. It would probably be just fine in regular knit too.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! I would need much more detailed instructions than those given, though !!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

My that is lovely! Thank you for posting. Another item on my "maybe someday" list.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful but I could never do it


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, very pretty, but it intimidates me greatly!!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

That is simply gorgeous and a unique style I haven't seen! (Also way beyond my skills at this point, but maybe some day....) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It is beautiful and intimidating to me.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

STUNNING!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful. There are more on The site as well.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

caat said:


> Wow, very pretty, but it intimidates me greatly!!!


Oh, come on, it's all just knit and purl, right? Riiiiiight


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a lovely cowl but I have never seen the finger gadget for keeping wool from getting tangled whilst knitting with more than one colour can anyone tell me where I can get one please thank you


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very pretty pattern. Now I just need to get up the courage to try it.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

knittingwitch said:


> It's a lovely cowl but I have never seen the finger gadget for keeping wool from getting tangled whilst knitting with more than one colour can anyone tell me where I can get one please thank you


Knitpicks has a couple here: http://www.knitpicks.com/Accessories/Colorwork_Knitting_Project_Tools__L30054205.html

I'm sure lots of other sites have them as well.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's gorgeous and classy! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Stunning and classy! But it intimidate me! Maybe someday....


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> That is just beautiful. I have not set any knitting goals for this year as to learning something new, but this has just sparked an interest. Double-knitting. Thanks for the link.


me too...it is on my to-do list along with actually making a single garment on my knitting machine (sk-155)...Lord, MK sent me into a tizzy...took me a good solid 6 months just to work out kinks, the learning curve...hope this finds you well, with no burst water pipes...lol...Deb


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is beautiful and so well explained!


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

This is beautiful and I'm definitely putting this on my list for this year. I love double knitting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and the other patterns on this site are gorgeous and inspiring too.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Never heard of double knitting but this is so beautiful I am going to give it a go! Will post a pic if I manage it


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice. I can only dream of being that good.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is beautiful. Have tried a bit of double knitting but the sides were very untidy.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Now in my Bucket List, but the bucket is getting pretty deep,LOL!


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

That give me an idea for a Saints scarf. I have one double knitted with black and gold fleur de lis on one side and gold with black fleur de lis on the other. But now I want a cowl with the same pattern. thx


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful cowl I really need to learn how to double knit LOL


----------

